# PreSchool in Pengerang



## Ramdas (Apr 6, 2016)

Hello All,

Does anybody have idea about preschool or Kinder garden in Pengerang.

Regards


----------



## Jen Nichol (Apr 24, 2016)

Pengerang is very remote area...yes they do have kindergarten but of course it is using Malay Language as its medium. 

As far as I know , I dont think they have international school there . The nearest international school i think about few hours away from Pengerang...


----------

